# Amplifier la réception wifi d'un imac



## l'écrieur (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut.

Je suis en train d'essayer de booster la réception wifi d'un iMac intel2, et j'ai besoin de vos conseils.

L'iMac est chez un pote, qui n'est pas un grand féru d'informatique. Donc je cherche une solution facile.

Il habite dans une zone de moyenne montagne, assez venteuse.
Il capte l'internet par la livebox sagem de son voisin, qui est située à une quinzaine de metres.
Jusque-là, son vieux PC sous XP captait un faible signal grace à une clé wifi realtek 2dbs.
Laquelle clé n'est plus compatible avec le 10.5 installé sur son iMac.

J'ai poussé la livebox à sa puissance wifi max. En fonction du vent, l'imac capte deux barres, une barre ou rien du tout.

Je cherche donc une solution pour stabiliser la connexion.
Sachant que : le voisin est d'accord pour partager sa connexion, mais il ne veut pas d'un matériel supplémentaire installé sur sa live box.
L'antenne ne peut être installée dehors que si elle supporte des basses températures (-20 est un maximum, mais c'est possible).

De mes pérégrinations, je ressors plusieurs solutions.

1. Un amplificateur genre ALFA NETWORK AWUS036h Carte USB Wifi 500mW, qui a l'air performant, pas trop cher, mais dont je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit compatible Léopard.

2. Une clé usb + une antenne grille extérieure de ce genre. Solution plus chère, dont je n'ai aucune idée de la performance.

Vous en pensez quoi, mes amis ?
Il y a d'autres solutions que je n'ai pas envisagées ?


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut, peut-être que je vais dire une bêtise : une borne Airport Express qui serait placée de façon à servir de relais.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Septembre 2009)

je connais pas trop ce genre de matos mais je sais qu'il y a la Fontenna, l'antenne directionnelle du systeme FON (communcaute de partage de wifi, cherche "fonera").

Je crois qu'elle est a placer chez l'emetteur plus que chez le recepteur, elle permet de mieux partager son wifi et la portee semble correcte.


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> Salut, peut-être que je vais dire une bêtise : une borne Airport Express qui serait placée de façon à servir de relais.




La Express est un relais WDS, comme la extrème. Et la livebox sagem ne gère pas le WDS.



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je connais pas trop ce genre de matos mais je sais qu'il y a la Fontenna, l'antenne directionnelle du systeme FON (communcaute de partage de wifi, cherche "fonera").
> 
> Je crois qu'elle est a placer chez l'emetteur plus que chez le recepteur, elle permet de mieux partager son wifi et la portee semble correcte.



Oui, la Fonera, c'est pour partager, pas pour mieux capter. Et dans ce cas précis, je cherche un matériel à installer chez le récepteur, pas chez l'émetteur.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2009)

Je t'ai trouvé ça. 
Encore plus cher


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Septembre 2009)

sale riche.


----------



## ntx (6 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> sale riche.


Pour les pauvres il reste la boîte de Pringles.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Septembre 2009)

Il est plutôt Ricoré, je crois. 
Avec vous deux, j'ai vachement avancé, ça c'est sûr !


----------



## itako (6 Septembre 2009)

Y'a moyen que ça marche le coup du ricoré 

Sinon la solution peut-être l'instauration d'un pont wifi !


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2009)

Moi aussi je vais peut-être dire une énorme connerie, mais s'ils sont à quinze mètres l'un de l'autre, ça ne pourrait pas passer par le CPL ? bien sur ça fait un truc à brancher chez l'émetteur, mais pas bien gros...


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi aussi je vais peut-être dire une énorme connerie, mais s'ils sont à quinze mètres l'un de l'autre, ça ne pourrait pas passer par le CPL ? bien sur ça fait un truc à brancher chez l'émetteur, mais pas bien gros...



Dis moi, mon bélier chéri, tu connais du CPL qui permet de passer d'une installation électrique à une autre ? 



itako a dit:


> Y'a moyen que ça marche le coup du ricoré
> 
> Sinon la solution peut-être l'instauration d'un pont wifi !



Le ricoré, ça a pas une grande puissance, malheureusement. Là, il faut mettre un peu le paquet...

Le pont, dans ce genre là, ça serait top. Mais après moult recherches, ces @$!%£ de livebox n'acceptent pas d'être pontées.

Bon, personne ne connait le petit ampli alfa AWUS036h ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dis moi, mon bélier chéri, tu connais du CPL qui permet de passer d'une installation électrique à une autre ?



Je m'en doutais un peu, d'où ma reflexion sur 'énorme connerie', mais qu'est ce qui empêche de franchir les compteurs ?


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je m'en doutais un peu, d'où ma reflexion sur 'énorme connerie', mais qu'est ce qui empêche de franchir les compteurs ?


Le compteur.
Tu serais dans une maison avec plusieurs compteurs que tu aurais le même problème, le réseau CPL serait circonscrit au sein de chaque réseau crée autour de chaque compteur.
Sinon, mon bon romu, dans un immeuble collectif, tu distribuerais le réseau sur toutes les prises électriques de l'immeuble, vois-tu ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le compteur.
> Tu serais dans une maison avec plusieurs compteurs que tu aurais le même problème, le réseau CPL serait circonscrit au sein de chaque réseau crée autour de chaque compteur.
> Sinon, mon bon romu, dans un immeuble collectif, tu distribuerais le réseau sur toutes les prises électriques de l'immeuble, vois-tu ?



ca, c'est pas dit, enfin je suis pas expert mais le compteur calcule la quantite de courant que tu utilises mais il ne fait pas office de filtre (il faudrait un transformeur pour filtrer les infos CPL de ton installation).

la seule chose qui te permet de garder ton reseau CPL privé, c'est l'appairage des module entre eux (la qualité de l'installation et la distance de cablage limite aussi l'utilisation a longue distance , dans une certaine mesure)

Bon, apres avoir fait le tour, l'antenne que tu proposait pour 60euros dans ton premier post semble pas mal.


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

Je me posais la question, car dans les années 70 je communiquai avec un copain d'appart' à appart' avec un interphone qui utilisait le réseau éléctrique, donc franchissait les compteurs. Forcément pas la même technologie que le CPL, mais la preuve que le compteur n'est pas obligatoirement une barrière.

De toutes façons plus cher qu'une boite de Ricoré


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Septembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ca, c'est pas dit, enfin je suis pas expert mais le compteur calcule la quantite de courant que tu utilises mais il ne fait pas office de filtre (il faudrait un transformeur pour filtrer les infos CPL de ton installation).
> 
> la seule chose qui te permet de garder ton reseau CPL privé, c'est l'appairage des module entre eux (la qualité de l'installation et la distance de cablage limite aussi l'utilisation a longue distance , dans une certaine mesure)



Non, ce n'est pas une obligation. Avec les vieux compteurs bleus, par exemple, on peut distribuer le réseau sur plusieurs installations différentes. Mais avec les compteurs "domestiques" plus récents, nibe. Ils ont un filtre incorporé. La question de la portée en est aussi une bonne. En théorie, la portée efficace d'un réseau domestique est 300 m. 300 mètres de cables, pas à vol d'oisillon, hein... Au delà, il faut une installation spécifique.



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Bon, apres avoir fait le tour, l'antenne que tu proposait pour 60euros dans ton premier post semble pas mal.



J'aurais bien trouvé le même genre en ethernet plutôt qu'en usb, mais pas moyen.


----------

